# Bacon5's 10 Gallon Emersed Plants



## Bacon5 (Jul 24, 2011)

Hey everybody, I recently decided to set up an emersed aquarium. It is just a standard 10 gallon with 3-4 inches of water with saran rap covering to keep the humidity. Also for lighting it is a Power Compact Fluorescent light bulb. The plants are planted in old ADA aquasoil in terra cotta pots. I hope to keep a journal to keep track of the growth of these plants and to get advice and suggestions ! Here is the list of plants and pics:

Micranthemum 'Monte Carlo'
Cryptocoryne (Wendtii?)
HC
UG
Eleocharis 'Belem'
Ludwigia Atlantis
Nesea Triflora

Pics as of 12/29/2014:

FTS









Ovreahead









Belem


Crypt. (Wendtii?) and Lindernia variegated


UG Strands


Ludwigia Atlantis and HC


Monte Carlo


Nesea Triflora and Hydroctle Species



Thanks for looking:bounce:


----------



## Sean W. (Feb 2, 2014)

Looks good! looks like you might have taken a page out of my book? haha


----------



## Bacon5 (Jul 24, 2011)

Haha thanks Sean! I got to update with pics of the AR mini I got from you  They look great, and I think I am already seeing new leaves! How did the petite come in for you?


----------



## Bacon5 (Jul 24, 2011)

So I took some pics yesterday after two weeks to add pics of the new additions (AR Mini , Bucephalandra, Purple Bamboo, and Anubias Nana 'Petite') and I think I can already see growth changes especially in the Monte Carlo and Lindernia Rotundifolia, but not so much in the other plants. Here are the pics:

Monte Carlo:


Eleocharis Belem:


UG:


Ludwigia Atlantis and HC:


Lindernia Rotundifolia and Bucephalandra and Crypt


AR Mini:


Hydroctyle Sp., Naesea Triflora, AR Mini:


Purple Bamboo from Lawrence So, thanks Lawrence!!!


Also a couple weeks ago my dad found and saved a salamander in the pool. I decided to put it in my emersed set up to takes some pictures while he happily swum around and wonder in the pots. Before I released it (away from the pool area) I ate dinner. When I came back I found out why this is called an Arboreal Salamander, it had climbed up the glass to the top of the aquarium! A few minutes later I put him back out. Here are some pics!


----------

